#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  The "Family of Man Festival" in Chiang Mai, Thailand, September 26th-29th, 2013

## Lemusiq

The Family of Man
Where we Can Go

Lavelle Entertainment (By Todd Tongdee) with major support from Singha Corporation, the provinces of Chiangmai, Limping, Lamphum & Mae Hong Song, the Provincial Administrative Organiazation of Chiangmai, the Ministry of Sports & Tourism are proud to announce our 1st "Family of Man Festival" in Chiang Mai, Thailand, September 26th-29th, 2013. The Family of Man Festival is based on the basic premise of "Where We are From, What we Have and Where we Can Go" as a human race. It is a celebration of ethnic  peoples, their musiq & culture from throughout Northern Thailand, ASEAN and Asia.
Daytime seminars & mini-concerts will be held at the historical "Lanna House Museum at Chiang Mai University" from 2-6pm each day and the nighttime full-on festival will be held 100 yards away at Prasert Land from 6-11pm each night. The festival is free to the public.

Performances by more than 10 ethnic musiq & cultural groups from throughout Northern Thailand are complemented by full-on concerts by such renowned Tai-World Musiq Artists as P Saderd, JumUad Na Man, Geng from the popular T.V. show The VOICE as well as performances by ASEAN drums & ethnic groups & major culture performances from South Korea. In addition, the Family of man Festival will be featuring groups for India, the United Sates and many more!

We are inviting one and all to come to be a part of this historic event.  The Family of Man festival  is going to be a once in life time experience  with bands and groups coming from all four corners of the earth. Dont hesitate, come and be part of the thousands of people making the trek to Chiang Mai, Thailand this September.  We hope to see you there!!



For more information please contact Ms. Pariyakorn  Sirivedchapantu, international coordinator at (+66) 83-711-1998, aueastwest@hotmail.com  or  Mr.Todd Tongdee, festival Director at (+66) 81-616-8202, himmapan13@gmail.com



Visit our website at Toddeastwest.com or lannaworld1.com







 Rock on!

----------


## david44

Thanks 

Do the 4 corners of the earth include the Dagenham Girl Piper's ?

----------


## youneverknow

The title just makes me think of the Isle of Man Festival.

----------

